# We're moving to Mexico and need info



## HarryM10 (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife and I are retiring at the end of May this year and moving to a gated community outside San Miguel de Allende sometime in June. We have purchased and paid all but 10% for a new $200,000 home there and will be paying the 10% balance and closing the deal on arrival. (We have a signed contract with the builder and the home has been completed.) 

We are looking for detailed information and/or references to publications or reliable on-line resources on a number of subjects: 1) the process to obtain a residente temporal or residente permanente visa and which is preferable; 2) the moving of our possessions, consisting mostly of household goods (clothing, dishes, small appliances, a television, some personal small hand and power tools, books and just a couple of pieces of furniture) which I think will fit in my pickup and a small enclosed trailer, both of which will be brought back to the US and sold); 3) is it better and less complicated at the border to hire a mover to take it from Fresno CA (although the preliminary estimates for the cost I have gotten seem exorbitant for the small amount of stuff we are moving--I know I need a customs broker either way); and 4) any other issues we should be aware of, given our plans.

Any information or reference to good sources on these subjects would be greatly appreciated.

HarryM10


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Lucky you! San Miguel de Allende! One of my favorite places to be in Mexico.

In addition to scrolling down through the pages of interesting discussions here on this forum, some of which deal directly with the questions you've raised, I'm going to refer you to Rolly Brook's website. Rolly has collected a wide variety of information which probably answers most if not all of your questions. It'll be a good starting point from which to branch-out. Here's the link: My Life in Mexico - Main Directory

Also, too, in case you've not yet seen it, there's a very active Yahoo Group for San Miguel de Allende (CivilSMA) where many local expat residents exchange information, some of which will be helpful to you and where, after you join (if you're not already a member) you can cross-post your questions and hear-back from people who've made the same journey you're about to make. Here's the link: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Civil_SMA/info

Best of luck with this exciting lifestyle transition!


----------



## HarryM10 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, Longford. I have seen some of the material on Rolly's site--it is quite comprehensive but a bit confusing in some respects but maybe that's my old age. I'll check out the Yahoo group as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like the cart before the burro.......


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

He looked, he decided and his house is awaiting. Now he's getting the details. I know the usual advice is to rent awhile before buying.........but not necessarily for everyone. It's hard to find the kind of rental that's as satisfactory as having your own *new* home.

I lived in the town itself and looked at those outlying developments while there. Nice areas; many amenities including transportation to town. In town, the air isn't good, it has parking problems, crowds of tourists and lots of noise. 
They may be making the best choice.


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

HarryM10 said:


> My wife and I are retiring at the end of May this year and moving to a gated community outside San Miguel de Allende sometime in June. We have purchased and paid all but 10% for a new $200,000 home there and will be paying the 10% balance and closing the deal on arrival. (We have a signed contract with the builder and the home has been completed.)
> 
> We are looking for detailed information and/or references to publications or reliable on-line resources on a number of subjects: 1) the process to obtain a residente temporal or residente permanente visa and which is preferable; 2) the moving of our possessions, consisting mostly of household goods (clothing, dishes, small appliances, a television, some personal small hand and power tools, books and just a couple of pieces of furniture) which I think will fit in my pickup and a small enclosed trailer, both of which will be brought back to the US and sold); 3) is it better and less complicated at the border to hire a mover to take it from Fresno CA (although the preliminary estimates for the cost I have gotten seem exorbitant for the small amount of stuff we are moving--I know I need a customs broker either way); and 4) any other issues we should be aware of, given our plans.
> 
> ...


If you are going to return your car and trailer to the US then I can't imagine why you would not try for a permanent resident status. I believe the fact that permanents can't drive foreign plated vehicles is the biggset downside - but you can reguest permission to return your vehicles after getting your credentials.

We moved here from Florida in Jan 2013 towing a 5 X 8 trailer. We had a menaje and drove our stuff all the way ourselves. We did not have a broker. I did get quotes while in Florida. I was contemplating driving a U-Haul (with more stuff) to Texas and have a mover drive our things into Mexico but that was very pricey. I was told that was because your goods can't be co-mingled with other folks. So I bought the trailer which has been collecting dust since getting here.


----------



## HarryM10 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, charlie131120. I am very interested in driving ourselves and our stuff to SMA, my wife is not. So your post was helpful. How was doing it without a broker? What point of entry did you use? I may keep my truck there and only return the trailer.

Thanks, again. HarryM10


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe the trailer will be tied to the truck upon entry to Mexico.....can't keep 1 without the other....


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

We came thru Laredo.
We came very early on a Sunday morning. They tried to tell us we needed a broker but we said we wanted to get some miles behind us and they said (even with our menaje) we owed a small duty (perhaps $200 USD). It was worth it for us.
We nationalized both the car and trailer via a customs broker -without returning to the border.
It wasn't fun driving the trailer thru Mexico City in rush hour...
If you want to keep your truck -... our broker submitted our paperwork with Aduana while our INM stuff was in progress, and we got printed confirmation of 'in process'. I relied on that to drive my foreign plated vehicle during the few days it took me to get to Aduna after accepting our INM credentials.


----------



## HarryM10 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, again, charlie131120. I'll bet driving in DF wasn't fun. I did it last year in a small rental car at a non rush hour time (if there is such a thing there) and it was terrible. Do you remember the name of the broker you used in Laredo and do you recommend him/her/it? So many pop up on a Google search. HarryM10


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

HarryM10 said:


> Thanks, again, charlie131120. I'll bet driving in DF wasn't fun. I did it last year in a small rental car at a non rush hour time (if there is such a thing there) and it was terrible. Do you remember the name of the broker you used in Laredo and do you recommend him/her/it? So many pop up on a Google search. HarryM10


We did not use a broker in Laredo.


----------



## HarryM10 (Apr 2, 2013)

charlie131120 said:


> We did not use a broker in Laredo.


Oh. I understood your previous post mentioned a broker for your vehicle.


----------

